# Devils Lake Fishing Reports - 8/18



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Congratulations to the team of Zimmerman and Andruski who won last week's 
Casino Classic fishing tournament. The two anglers had a whopping 53.28 pounds 
for their 10 fish. As for fishing on the lake, it continues to be excellent 
with anglers catching fish with most all presentations. In the western part of 
the lake, anglers are cranking some of the more defined weed beds, slip 
bobbering the trees, running bottom bouncers with spinners along shorelines and 
rocky points, and trolling cranks in the deeper flats. Some of the areas 
producing fish have been the Gap, the trees near the Mauvee, the Hump, Monkey 
Ridge, Patience Point, and the trees of Patience Point. On the Main lake, 
anglers are working the points of Bud Bay, Cactus/Ft. Totten Point, Bird 
Island, and the rocky south shore near Ft. Totten. To the east, anglers are 
still trolling cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners near Stromme Addition, 
along Matterns Ridge, Foughty's Point, Birkland's Point, and the shore near the 
Woods/Rutten road. For cranks, anglers are using both smaller cranks such as 
jointed shad raps, walleye divers, and regular shad raps on lead core line as 
well as some deeper running cranks like the bombers, reef runners, and 
thundersticks long lined. For bait, crawlers and leeches have been the better 
bets. Pike are being caught in most areas of the lake along with walleyes. 
Some of the better spots have been the deeper rocky points, and right in the 
flooded trees. White bass are scattered with a few being caught by anglers, 
but no real hot spots. Some perch are being picked up with Creel Bay and the 
Casino area being the better spots. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Just got back from Devils Lake and found the fishing to be slower than what I am used to out there.We picked up 16"-26" walleyes in the mornings and evenings by running cranks and leadcore over 25'-30' of water turning the boat frequently to allow the cranks to drop or gain speed.If you didnt troll an S pattern you wouldnt get bit.Talked to the warden and he said it has been very slow the last two weeks.Water temps are also very warm,75-80 degrees.


----------

